# Abt's with Jalapenos & sweet peppers



## realtorterry (Mar 13, 2011)

Still working on getting the new smoker down. Had a large smoke this weekend. ABT"S, jalapenos for me & Sweet for the wife. Samething in each. Cream cheese, Monterrey Chesse, Cumin, Coriander, & chives. Enjoy


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like an awesome feast in that smoker and those ABT's look great


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job Terry - looks like a nice combo


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice Job, It All Looks Great...


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 14, 2011)

ABTs are awesome!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything looks delicious Terry!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys they were very good! That was also some corn wrapped in the front of the last shot. For some reason I didn't get a shot of that? It was yummy. I made a cilantro & lime butter to put on it & WOW it was good!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have to try ABTs in the near future.... those look real good Terry! Is that a fatty with the probe?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 27, 2011)

Great looking Q you have there.. Nice job


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Thanks guys they were very good! That was also some corn wrapped in the front of the last shot. For some reason I didn't get a shot of that? It was yummy. I made a cilantro & lime butter to put on it & WOW it was good!




I was wondering what they were..... Nice looking abts................


----------



## sqwib (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good, whats in the Fattie?


----------

